# Western Nebraska



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck to everyone there - hope you can give some updates.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open was a very nice triple with 2 retired both on steep hills.
Most did the work, but many with a pretty significant hunt and those were dropped.
I think 5 or 6 picked up.
Callbacks to the Land Blind:
4 5 7 8 10 12 13 14 16 17 18 22 24 28 30 31 32 36 37 41 42 43 44 45 46

Good luck to all!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sylvia thanks for update. Be sure to keep us posted




jollydog said:


> Open was a very nice triple with 2 retired both on steep hills.
> Most did the work, but many with a pretty significant hunt and those were dropped.
> I think 5 or 6 picked up.
> Callbacks to the Land Blind:
> ...


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

any news at all on the Qual?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

18 back to the WB-sorry do not have numbers.


----------



## RAZORBACK2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good luck to all


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

12 dogs back to the water marks in the open:
4 8 10 14 16 17 18 28 31 36 42 43


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Eight back to Qual water marks: 1-4-8-9-11-14-20-23.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open results so far:

1. Bullet Swingle (Rorem)
2. Haley Swingle (Rorem)
3. Woody Paul Knutson
4. Deets Youngblood (Rorem)
RJ ?
JAM Rowdy Torinus (Rorem)


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Caroline,
Rowdy the Golden?

CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Wooooooohoooo - way to go Rowdy and Caroline and team Rorem. I got to do a painting of Rowdy and he's a beautiful and talented dog!! Good Job!!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, Rowdy, the rowdy golden. He ran a beautiful trial and one bad water bird put him out of the money. I am thrilled. Thank you and Team Rorem and Right Start who got him there.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

yeh Caroline!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Derby 
2nd Gypsy owned by me, handled by Kristie Roberts
3rd Jose owned/handled by Kristie Roberts
Thanks Kristie and congratulations!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

A BIG CONGRATS to Caroline and her NICE Golden Rowdy. Way to go Rowdy.... I know Caroline is happy, yeah!!


Barb


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Second hand info:

Qual
1st - Telitz - Shay
2nd - Howard - Check
3rd - Trott - Libby
4th - Knutson - Harley

Derby
1st - Trott - Stanley
2nd - Roberts - Gypsy
3rd - Roberts - Jose
4th - Hare - Otto
RJ - Biesemeier - Ruby
J-Trott - Rascal

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats on Gypsy's 2nd in the Derby, Paul!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Denver said:


> Congrats on Gypsy's 2nd in the Derby, Paul!


Thanks Denver!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

AM RESULTS

1st #15 Kissy/Biesemeer
2nd #30 Scratch/Pfister handled by Winters
3rd #7 Pink/Loggins
4th #8 Rylee/McCartney
RJ #17 Twist/Larry Morgan
Jam #28 Sundance/Bowles
Jam #13 Ace/Schoonover

Very nice trial and the judges were great, wonderful help, and nice grounds.

Thank you to all at WNRC


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Old School Labs said:


> AM RESULTS
> 
> 1st #15 Kissy/Biesemeer
> 2nd #30 Scratch/Pfister handled by Winters
> ...


Congratulations to all!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> AM RESULTS
> 
> 1st #15 Kissy/Biesemeer
> 2nd #30 Scratch/Pfister handled by Winters
> ...


*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Derby
> 2nd Gypsy owned by me, handled by Kristie Roberts
> 3rd Jose owned/handled by Kristie Roberts
> Thanks Kristie and congratulations!


*Congratulations to you both! Kerry*


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice job to all.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

WNRC puts on a well organized trial. Very well done.
Thank You. Ted Brewer, Nola Peterson, Jim Ellett, Vern Telitz, Jeff Hess, Bart Peterson, and John Hogggatt.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Paul on the Second and the Kristy for her third (and pinch hit Red ribbon) in the Derby.

Congrats to Mike Loggins for the third in the Am with Pink!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

KPL said:


> *Congratulations to you both! Kerry*


Thanks Kerry!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

C Torinus said:


> Open results so far:
> 
> 1. Bullet Swingle (Rorem)
> 2. Haley Swingle (Rorem)
> ...


 
Was it Ty or Dave who handled the dogs? Thanks!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dave Rorem handled the dogs at West Nebraska. Ty went to Hennepin County.


----------

